# Binarios en Gentoo

## Guest

Ayer al borrar el paquete gcc-2.95 con emerge unmerge gcc-2.95...ebuild el emerge me borro tb la version gcc3 y todas las que tenia, ahora no tengo gcc ni cc y no puedo instalarlos usando emerge pq me pide el gcc. Hay algun sitio desde donde pueda descargar el binario? Si no es asi, que podria hacer?

----------

